# Veto Toolbag



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

in have the clc bag, and its just like the veto bag, only difference is i paid $63 after tax. i carry all my finish hand tools in it including my 23 gauge and 18 gauge plus cases of nails along with my hose repair kit

a buddy has the small veto bag and said it was the biggest waste of money, he had to cut out a couple of the bigger pockets so he could carry his trim gun in it.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i have the LC and love the thing... i used to own the XXL-F but i had so much in it i couldn't lift it so i sold it to a friend. I went with the LC so i don't blow out my back again ;-)

i keep about 90% of my hand tools in it and for the other 10% they sit in a gatemouth bag or bucket in my truck and i put them in the bag when needed. i find it easier on my back to keep those tools you only use like once a month in the truck till they are needed rather then carrying them around all the time. 

i find most people buy the XL and maybe i should have went that way but i am very happy with the LC.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You could at least take the time to find out how to spell "Viton"............Vuitton!

But this is excusable........For you have apparently never seen the REAL merchandise. Only the Korean "Knockoffs"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You could at least take the time to find out how to spell "Viton"............Vuitton!
> 
> But this is excusable........For you have apparently never seen the REAL merchandise. Only the Korean "Knockoffs"!!!!!!!!!!!!


I figured if you even knew who Louis Vuitton was. let alone how to spell his name, it cast a shadow of doubt on your manliness:whistling

I'll bet you know how to pronounce Yves St. Laurent as well.

Just kidding. There is nothing wrong with being in touch with your feminine side:w00t:


Just so you guys know, because of this very thread, I researched Veto bags ans subsequently purchased one. It is the most well built bag I have ever owned. I expectto be using it years from now. The only thing I would like is for them to make a smaller open top bag. I currently have the smallest closed top bag but a smaller open top bag would be a great addition for service runs.

the CLC bags are not the same. The material used is thinner, for one difference. The zippers are not as stout either. I'll stick with Veto.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Forgive me NAP for being Bread by Saks Fifth Avenue, Lord and Taylor, Bergdof Goodman, Barneys, New York, Neiman Marcus and the like.................



'Taint nothing fem 'bout about it!!!!

And, by the way.........eeves saun la raun, is how it is pronounced. But he be dead now so I doubt if pronunciation is a matter!!! :laughing:


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Forgive me NAP for being Bread by Saks Fifth Avenue, Lord and Taylor, Bergdof Goodman, Barneys, New York, Neiman Marcus and the like.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, not only do you know how to pronounce it, you know he is dead. I'm amazed you post to a manly forum such as a construction forum.


btw; just kidding.

One thing I have realized; money has no gender or gender affiliation, whether it be natural or unnatural. (not looking for the arguement that homosexuality is a naturally occuring situation. Just trying to differentiate between hetero and ****)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have met way too many **** (Alternate Lifestyle, to be PC and not offend the minority) to think that "The Lifestyle" is NOT genetic.

Way too many common character traits.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

malco is from ny, growing up near by, its in the air in NYC you have the know the names. you want to make sure your potential client has a Kate Spade, Coach, LV, Gucci bag instead of your generic brands ;-) ... and you should know how to be able to tell a knockoff ;-)

i grew up with my sister and mother in the house always talking about that junk i guess it rubs off. now i just listen to my wife and her friends to learn about the trends ;-)

btw i have my popcorn now you guys can continue anytime ;-)


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

> s. donato said:
> 
> 
> > malco is from ny, growing up near by, its in the air in NYC you have the know the names. you want to make sure your potential client has a Kate Spade, Coach, LV, Gucci bag instead of your generic brands ;-) ... and you should know how to be able to tell a knockoff ;-)
> ...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

NYC _IS_ the Center Of The Universe!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> NYC _IS_ the Center Of The Universe!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You do know that scientists have now agreed that there is a black hole at the center of our galaxy. I thought they were talking about some off worldly deal but I guess they could have been talking about NYC.:w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

nap said:


> You do know that scientists have now agreed that there is a black hole at the center of our galaxy. I thought they were talking about some off worldly deal but I guess they could have been talking about NYC.:w00t:



It is a Vacuum of Humanity and "The Human Nature"!!!


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

nap said:


> Hey donato, you got anything to do with the pizza place?


Nope, my family did own one at one point but not anymore.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

heres my veto:thumbup:


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

thats a cool tote but how do you carry it?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Jon sweet idea, do you keep that in your truck toolbox or something?

I have the same clc bag as woodworkbykirk deffinetly recomend it, very nice bag!
http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1539



Dave


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Good news: I found my dream bag.

Bad news: It costs $225.

I need a new bag and don't have the spare cash now that I found the right one. Ugh!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

i dont carry it. it stays in my truck box mostly. I was gonna put a handle on it like the old school tool boxes but havent gotten around to it and am not sure i want to now.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

nap said:


> Hey donato, you got anything to do with the pizza place?



McDonalds owns and created Donatos Pizza.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> McDonalds owns and created Donatos Pizza.


 Wikipeadia:



> Donatos Pizza is a "fast casual" restaurant chain founded in 1963 by college sophomore Jim Grote. The first Donatos was established in Columbus, Ohio. Donatos currently has locations in Alabama, Ohio, Kentucky, and Indianapolis. Individual size pizzas are also available in the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum. They also briefly had locations in Atlanta, Orlando and Philadelphia; however, these were subsequently closed. Donatos *was also briefly owned by **McDonald's*, along with Boston Market and Chipotle Mexican Grill, but a majority interest in Donatos was repurchased by Grote as McDonald's sought to refocus on its core business.[1] During this period three stores were operated in Munich, Germany. Donatos serves pizza, subs, salads, and wings. With over 170 restaurants, it is one of the most successful pizzerias in the U.S.


----------

